# emergency and safety plan



## miss lady (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم وطيب الله اوقاتكم 

باختصار شديد بدات بمشروع التخرج والتايتل هو emergency and safety plan for new building faculty 
طبعا داخل في الدور الارضي توجد المعامل والدور الي فوقه توجد المكاتب وهذا يعتبر خط في حاله اندلاع نيران 



طلب ماهو بامر 

حابه اسمع ارائكم واقتراحاتكم عن التايتل 

-النقاط الي لازم اركز عليها 
-البرامج الي ممكن تساعدني 


يعني اعطيكم مثال مثل نظام التهويه في المعمل مممم
وشكرا 


لاتبخلوا باراكم


----------



## Um khalid (12 ديسمبر 2011)

مرحبا أختي التايتل شكله حلو بس للأسف أنا ماعندي خبرة في موضوعج ، انتي شو تدرسين حاليا وفي أي سنة ؟ أنا حاليا سنة ثانية Safety Engineering ممكن نتعارف اكثر ونستفيد من بعض أكثر . تقبلي تحياتي


----------

